# Richard Dawkins accepts Intelligent Design



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

It seems he has no problem at all with the concept of Intelligent Design, but only with that of God as the Designer.  He attributes it to aliens.  Common sense points out that this only pushes back the question of the origin of intelligence, not answers it.  And to think this guy is a LEADER of the New Athiest.  You would think they could do better.


See the interview here:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlZtEjtlirc


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 5, 2013)

That would make him a deist SAME AS ME ...i don't claim to know i have the answer though...


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

People that finally see the overwhelming evidence of Intelligent Design, yet still won't entertain the idea of God, so they come up with the "fantastic" story of aliens. Sounds about right.

This just shows that people are going to deny God no matter how much evidence points to Him. It comes down to a heart issue.

Also, this begs the question of what kind of evidence there is for aliens.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 5, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> That would make him a deist SAME AS ME ...i don't claim to know i have the answer though...



Then your an agnostic deist.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Also, this begs the question of what kind of evidence there is for aliens.



Angels would be aliens to a person on Earth.  Just something I like to ponder (and I am bored and bitter at the fact that I couldn't get the day off).

The universe is big.  Without God, it would only be reasonable for the circumstances for life to exist elsewhere.  With God, it would be reasonable to conclude that the universe has many corners with many creations.  With God, and the Bible, alien life would be a fact.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> That would make him a deist SAME AS ME ...i don't claim to know i have the answer though...



He would be very offended with that label and I'm afraid it's inaccurate.  He is an atheist of the highest order.  He recently stated that being raised Catholic is worse than child abuse.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 5, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> He would be very offended with that label and I'm afraid it's inaccurate.  He is an atheist of the highest order.  He recently stated that being raised Catholic is worse than child abuse.



I THINK YOU JUDGING HIM SAYS A LOTNo No:... indoctrinating is not something i will do,my son can research and find his own belief...


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> I THINK YOU JUDGING HIM SAYS A LOTNo No:... indoctrinating is not something i will do,my son can research and find his own belief...



Judging?  Really?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Angels would be aliens to a person on Earth.  Just something I like to ponder (and I am bored and bitter at the fact that I couldn't get the day off).





> The universe is big.  Without God, it would only be reasonable for the circumstances for life to exist elsewhere.  With God, it would be reasonable to conclude that the universe has many corners with many creations.  With God, and the Bible, alien life would be a fact.



To the strict definition of "alien" you're spot on. Sounds to me like they are either admitting there is a God by assuming there is a higher being, but calling Him an alien, or kicking the can down the road when it comes to origin as SFD pointed out in the OP.

I was talking more in line with spaceship/movie type aliens.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Judging?  Really?



Hummdaddy is not worth replying to brother. He either can't have coherent discussion, or doesn't want to, either way, it ain't happin'n.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I was talking more in line with spaceship/movie type aliens.



Those would be prey cool too  I'm thinking a universe that had dinosaurs in it also has some pretty wacked out stuff elsewhere......which we will never see or know of in our lifetime (or 1000 generations from now either).

I was just tossing stuff out there from boredom.  Apologies for the derailment.  And yes, admitting the alien option does only kick the can farther down, and eventually we are stuck debating the OC.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> People that finally see the overwhelming evidence of Intelligent Design, yet still won't entertain the idea of God, so they come up with the "fantastic" story of aliens. Sounds about right.
> 
> This just shows that people are going to deny God no matter how much evidence points to Him. It comes down to a heart issue.
> 
> Also, this begs the question of what kind of evidence there is for aliens.



You can't just SAY over and over that there is evidence. You have to show us the evidence and then show us how that evidence is directly linked to a God by proving a God even exists... and then break it down to how it is one specific God.
Right now, and as it has always been, this "evidence" can be and is linked to literally hundreds upon hundreds of Gods. No one, not in the entire existence of mankind has shown us any undeniable proof.
Anything worthy of being a god should not leave a shred of doubt to deny it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 5, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Anything worthy of being a god should not leave a shred of doubt to deny it.



Them's your rules.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

bullethead said:


> You can't just SAY over and over that there is evidence. You have to show us the evidence and then show us how that evidence is directly linked to a God by proving a God even exists... and then break it down to how it is one specific God.
> Right now, and as it has always been, this "evidence" can be and is linked to literally hundreds upon hundreds of Gods. No one, not in the entire existence of mankind has shown us any undeniable proof.
> Anything worthy of being a god should not leave a shred of doubt to deny it.



YADA, YADA, YADA. 
Show us the evidence.
Show us the evidence.
Show us the evidence.
YADA, YADA, YADA.

Why don't you show US the evidence for YOUR position?

Heck, forget evidence.  I would settle for a logical well reasoned theory that didn't either kick the question down the road or implode in upon itself when examined.

No, forget that too.  How about a statement.  Just a statement that isn't absurd.

Asking too much?  I understand.  A word then?  Just a word that carries some significance?  

I'll even start.  I say God.  You say ......?


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2013)

Dawkins is a talking head who likes to hear himself talk.  He enjoys a large vocabulary, but a very shallow mind.  I could care less what he thinks about anything.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 7, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> YADA, YADA, YADA.
> Show us the evidence.
> Show us the evidence.
> Show us the evidence.
> ...



SFD, I am not claiming to have specific inside knowledge of anything. I am not claiming there is anything else other than what there is. I am willing to accept what we have learned and not have to fill in the gaps with an invisible friend. I can sleep at night knowing I better make due the best I can while I am alive because this is more likely than not..."it". I am fine with being worm food and any energy left over going back into the Universe.
I am confident in the explanations(to the best of mankind's knowledge) for what we can observe, do know, AND I am willing to accept any changes that come forth as new information is available.
I am not claiming a source.
I am not saying it HAS to be one way.
I am not making any wild claims based off of scientists from 2000 years ago.
I am going with the best information available today.
I am confident we are a product of the current Universe.

If you say it is any different, all we ask is for proof. You, nor anyone else on here spouting off about some greater spiritual being, have not proven such a being...have not proven any of it's supposed works...have not proven one single thing that can actually be traced back to your invisible buddy. THE handbook of your God is a mess. Not godlike work at all. (Yes JB, those are my rules...pity that I hold a God to a higher standard than I do man) ALL we ever hear of is results that are already complete without a shred of their existence being traced back to YOUR claim. These finished products can be and are linked to your god and every single god ever invented by mankind by people all over the planet. Nothing stands out as being a result of some higher being, let alone any specific god, let alone the god YOU claim is responsible. YOU are the one with the burden of proof. You make the claims. Don't feel one bit bad though. You are in great company with a few billion other people that make these claims and yet not a single one of them is any closer than you to proving one thing they say is true.
Your god likes the things you like, hates the same things you hate, helps your team win and you have some special inside info. The thousand other gods do the EXACT same thing for their followers too. My team wins, the buck change their route to walk 20yds past my stand, and I have a fantastic relationship with friends and family....JUST like you and all the other worshipers of each and every other religion...only I don't need a special buddy to owe it all to in order to sleep at night and get through life.
I am fine as is. No extraordinary claims. No whacky made up handbook written by my version of my super-self.
If you say it is any different......then yeah,yada yada yada....show us the evidence AND link it directly to your head honcho.


----------

